# 16" Cylinders On Cadillac...



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

would 16" cylinders hit anything in the rear and how many inches would i have to adjust the trailing arms..cuz im planning on buying the pro hopper rear adjustables..so how much should i adjust or how much should be extrended from regular trailing arms to get the full lock up?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

depends on how much spring ur using, (have to use coil over) i have 14" and 2 ton springs w/ 4 turns and they would hit the speakers if i didn't take em out. and u would need to adjust at least 1-2" for lock up.


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

youll need to drop your upper mounts also, to be able to lock & lay


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I will let ya know on Monday....
I think I am probably going to go with 16"s as I have a brand new set available to me .
With my 14"s I have 5 turns in the rear and it would lay LOW....and had a good 6 inches from the rear deck and speakers.
Dropping your mounts would let ya get alot more extension out of them this is true.
I wouldnt think adding a slip would hurt either........

Now my bro had a question though. If you DIDNT drop your mounts with 16's do you run the risk of ripping the factory upper rear arm mounts on the frame?...say when three wheeling?...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u will also need to worry about overlocking and ripping the mount on the rear end. u might watn to go with 14's ur not gonna get much more out of a 16 unless ur frame is wrapped up completely.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

im tryin to get a posing three wheel withouth having to do a chain bridge thats why i was thinking adjustable upper trailing arms with 16" cylinders cuz im guna get a 3rd pump 2 for the rear and 1 for the front..


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

so its forsure 16's would hit the rear deck?...correct?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

depends on how much coils u use. i use a 14 and only 2 turns off a set of 2 1/2 tons and my cylinder fittings were hitting the bars that hold the trunk open. so more than likely ur cylinders are gonna hit and one a side note. if ur driving all the way down with ur 16's and u take a bounce in the rear u might bust thru ur rear package tray as well as busting ur fittin on ur cylinder. only people i know that run 16's or bigger are 64 and below impalas cuz the cylinder come thru the car as well as trucks, and other cars that the cylinders have unobstructed from anything above them.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

oh i see, im just trying to see wat i can do to pose three without chains, i will have 3 pumps and upper adjustables..would 14" cylinders pose three wheel?


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

if it helps any, i have 16s on my 83 caddy deville with 5 turns on the factory front coils but I put in a 5" spacer inside the coil so when I lock it up it wont compress all the way and I can lock up and lay without the cylinders going thru the rear deck.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 07:38 AM~7454057
> *oh i see, im just trying to see wat i can do to pose three without chains, i will have 3 pumps and upper adjustables..would 14" cylinders pose three wheel?
> *


 You can DEFINETLY pose with 14"s bro.....three pumps....no chains....no problem.
What you will need FOR SURE though is a channel back there...as I have said the spring perches off the frame are weak as hell and these cars are big. You WILL bend them in about a few weeks time doing standing threes often.
This pic is from last year before my adjustables....a slip....or a channel were installed and this was after the perches had bent and ripped a good bit .....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 04:06 AM~7453828
> *so its forsure 16's would hit the rear deck?...correct?
> *


 I am not seeing it........I have plenty of clearance with 14"s..but as I said I am running 5 turns of a 2 1/2 in the rear. I may try to get down to the shop today and get those 16"s in..but other wise tomorrow for sure as I have to grab some bigger ittings as well. I will post pics for ya bro.
The red and black big body that Big Doe is selling in "vehicles"....has 16"s in there you might try and ask him about the clearane issues involved.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i have 14's in the rear and i can hit 3's all day(standing) havent got the adjustables yet, or chains. i have 8 batts in the rear.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 11 2007, 08:42 AM~7454659
> *You can DEFINETLY pose with 14"s bro.....three pumps....no chains....no problem.
> What you will need FOR SURE though is a channel back there...as I have said the spring perches off the frame are weak as hell and these cars are big. You WILL bend them in about a few weeks time doing standing threes often.
> This pic is from last year before my adjustables....a slip....or a channel were installed and this was after the perches had bent and ripped a good bit .....
> ...


damn bro that car reminds me of mine! same color and everythign! haha that shti is nice bro!, so damn 14"s would do the trick then right, cuz im not tryin to go with chains n e time soon u know, so then i should just get 14" cylinders for the rear and im guna get the adjustables for the rear too..how much do uthink would be good to adjust them from regular stock trailing arm length? oh yea by the way , can u lock the front up and just hit one cylinder in the rear and it will pop into three? or how is it with urs?


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 11 2007, 09:42 AM~7454659
> *You can DEFINETLY pose with 14"s bro.....three pumps....no chains....no problem.
> What you will need FOR SURE though is a channel back there...as I have said the spring perches off the frame are weak as hell and these cars are big. You WILL bend them in about a few weeks time doing standing threes often.
> This pic is from last year before my adjustables....a slip....or a channel were installed and this was after the perches had bent and ripped a good bit .....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Thats a small 3wheel you got there...I'am running 14's and I got a killer 3.....


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Mar 11 2007, 04:47 PM~7455972
> *:0  :0  :0  Thats a small 3wheel you got there...I'am running 14's and I got a killer 3.....
> *


"*This pic is from last year before my adjustables....a slip....or a channel were installed and this was after the perches had bent and ripped a good bit *....."
(I quoted that from the post atop the pic)


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Mar 11 2007, 01:47 PM~7455972
> *:0  :0  :0  Thats a small 3wheel you got there...I'am running 14's and I got a killer 3.....
> *


how is ur rear suspension set up bro? did u extend the upper trailing arms? or drop the mounts n e more?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 03:37 PM~7455696
> *damn bro that car reminds me of mine! same color and everythign! haha that shti is nice bro!, so damn 14"s would do the trick then right, cuz im not tryin to go with chains n e time soon u know, so then i should just get 14" cylinders for the rear and im guna get the adjustables for the rear too..how much do uthink would be good to adjust them from regular stock trailing arm length? oh yea by the way , can u lock the front up and just hit one cylinder in the rear and it will pop into three? or how is it with urs?
> *



I have my adjustables open about 1 1/2"s right now and it works pretty well. 
As far as how to get her up while standing...... I just lock up the front and hit one individual rear corner.  
You can still just dump one corner as well but I am only running 8 batteries (4 per corner) and I have to be moving a little to get it up high enough like that.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 11 2007, 02:02 PM~7456029
> *I have my adjustables open about 1 1/2"s right now and it works pretty well.
> As far as how to get her up while standing...... I just lock up the front and hit one individual rear corner.
> You can still just dump one corner as well but I am only running 8 batteries (4 per corner) and I have to be moving a little to get it up high enough like that.
> *


 oh ok yea that sounds cool , im getting the adjustables also and getting 14" in the rear just wanted to make sure how much to open them as from others with experience..have u tried having ur car dumped and lifting one rear corner and then lifting the whole front end? shouldnt that pop it into a high three? and yea i only have 8 batteries also..4 on each side...


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 04:59 PM~7456016
> *how is ur rear suspension set up bro? did u extend the upper trailing arms? or drop the mounts n e more?
> *


 I will actually be pulling her out of the shop tomorrow morning bro. It will be the first time she has been on the streets since the begining of winter  
In the picture she was _completely stock_.........and here were the cons involved with that.
If you pushed her up on three at a light than tried to turn and pull off she would jerk horrible and pop out of gear...( NOOOOOOOOOoooo good)
Also in the pic that was after the spring perches were bent upwards real bad. 
My three dropped a crap load after they bent. 
NOW...I am going to install 16"s in the morning. But I also now have adjustbale prohopper uppers.....I have a slip (thanks Black Magic)...and a 1/4"x 8" C-Channel installed. As far as dropped mounts I am going to play aound a bit in the next week and than will more than likely drop them 2".


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 11 2007, 02:13 PM~7456063
> *I will actually be pulling her out of the shop tomorrow morning bro.  It will be the first time she has been on the streets since the begining of winter
> In the picture she was completely stock.........and here were the cons involved with that.
> If you pushed her up on three at a light than tried to turn and pull off she would jerk horrible and pop out of gear...( NOOOOOOOOOoooo good)
> ...


i see , how would u fix the gears from poping out of place?! if n e thing thats prob the main thing worrying me, cuz i remember i hit a three a while back on my car a rolling three and it popped out into neutral and i was like wat tha hell? hopefully there is a way to fix it? and as for the perches , how long did it take to bend them? most likley im guna get a bridge going across, but i think i might have to wait an extra week before i do so i can come up with the cash, and im getting the adjustables next week as well with the 3rd pump and 14" cylinders..by the way how much was the slip from black magic? ill prob want to get one just to make it a lil bit more better..


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 05:20 PM~7456089
> *i see , how would u fix the gears from poping out of place?! if n e thing thats prob the main thing worrying me, cuz i remember i hit a three a while back on my car a rolling three and it popped out into neutral and i was like wat tha hell? hopefully there is a way to fix it? and as for the perches , how long did it take to bend them? most likley im guna get a bridge going across, but i think i might have to wait an extra week before i do so i can come up with the cash, and im getting the adjustables next week as well with the 3rd pump and 14" cylinders..by the way how much was the slip from black magic? ill prob want to get one just to make it a lil bit more better..
> *


 You really shouldnt have too much of a problem with the gears bro with the adjustable uppers...and should definitely not have an issue with a slip and uppers.
In all honesty man those perches bent QUICK.....so I would say the sooner the better on the channel. Also when they bent they ripped some of the metal and it drove me INSANE when I drove dropped all the way down from the incessant grinding and grating noise.
The slip ran me like $250 or so shipped..I cant remember. I got mine through One Luv on here so you might want to PM him as I know he can help ya out.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

or pm big rich for the d shaft. i bent my rear spring perches on (3) three wheels. and about a week time. i get alot better reaction time with the bridge now. (big difference) the c only cost me like 30 or 40 bucks. well spent


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

oh ok thanx bro thats good to hear , the gears were kind of concerning me!,but its kewl now, so 250 for a slip..MANIAK2005 how much can BIG RICH slang a d shaft for? ...would i be able to install it my self , or would i have to take it to a shop to get professionaly installed?? and around how mcuh would that be also?..maniak yea i know the c channel shouldnt cost much , i bought sum for my power balls a long strip for nothing for about 30 bucks also and i only used like a couple inches of it!no prob tho to get a channel...wat is the easiest way to install a channel?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 05:45 PM~7456210
> *oh ok thanx bro thats good to hear , the gears were kind of concerning me!,but its kewl now, so 250 for a slip..MANIAK2005 how much can BIG RICH  slang a d shaft for? ...would i be able to install it my self , or would i have to take it to a shop to get professionaly installed?? and around how mcuh would that be also?..maniak yea i know the c channel shouldnt cost much , i bought sum for my power balls a long strip for nothing for about 30 bucks also and i only used like a couple inches of it!no prob tho to get a channel...wat is the easiest way to install a channel?
> *


 I would take it to a drive shaft specialty shop bro...to have it installed and balanced. Should run ya $75 or less.
The easiest though not necassarily the most aesthetically pleasing way would be to cut a strip out of the sheet metal in your trunk.
Cut off the ears completely and weld in the channel. I would reinforce the inside of the rails where you weld the channel to. On mine my bro used 1/4" to reinforce the inside and 3/16" on the inside of the arch rails and welded the channel to that.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

big rich is giving me a good price shipped. it includes the shaft, balanced, u joints, and the slip. pmed price. when u get it u could install yourself. i cut my rear perches off at the frame, and boxed the end of the c channel in. welded all that up, and put it on top of the arch and used a square to find were the center of the cylinders needed to be. cut that out 2" hole and welded the snot out of it, in sections so i didn't over heat the arches. took a couple of hours(taking my time) no big deal real easy. on the c channel just ake sure it wide enough for the springs to sit flat with a little room. or they will make loud noises. i used 6" c and inside the c was a little small just grinded a little to ake the room. now they sit flat and barley move, and pretty quiet. u may also want to plate the arch up into the c to help carry the load.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

thanx for all the help guys, roma and maniak thanx bro, maniak i got ur pm..thanx...if i have n e more questions ill ask u dudes for sum help, so far u guys answered everything i needed to know, thanx bro's


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 11 2007, 06:06 PM~7456293
> *big rich is giving me a good price shipped. it includes the shaft, balanced, u joints, and the slip. pmed price. when u get it u could install yourself. i cut my rear perches off at the frame, and boxed the end of the c channel in. welded all that up, and put it on top of the arch and used a square to find were the center of the cylinders needed to be. cut that out 2" hole and welded the snot out of it, in sections so i didn't over heat the arches. took a couple of hours(taking my time) no big deal real easy. on the c channel just ake sure it wide enough for the springs to sit flat with a little room. or they will make loud noises. i used 6" c and inside the c was a little small just grinded a little to ake the room. now they sit flat and barley move, and pretty quiet. u may also want to plate the arch up into the c to help carry the load.
> *


 Did you cut out the trunk bro?..Going through the top or did you do it from the bottom?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 06:22 PM~7456372
> *thanx for all the help guys, roma and maniak thanx bro, maniak i got ur pm..thanx...if i have n e more questions ill ask u dudes  for sum help, so far u guys answered everything i needed to know, thanx bro's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ILL BE SOON DOING A BRIDGE ON MY BIGBODY


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 11 2007, 09:52 PM~7457064
> *Did you cut out the trunk bro?..Going through the top or did you do it from the bottom?
> *


cut the trunk and went threw the top. my sub box will cover it all up. i also tacked the trunk pan to the bridge. for the weight of the gas tank and sub box








the yellow wire going across is temp. and everything will be trimmed out, so cutting the floor was not a big deal. if u cut a little around the pinch welds on top of the arch i could do it from the bottom.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I will post some pics up in the morning.......They went through the trunk on mine as well...but MANNNNnnn...it makes a HUGE difference in your three wheel.
I also got the 16"s in today...plenty of clearance.....just accidently over extended and blew a pump head seal.... :angry: Will have her back tgether first thing in the morning though....  
God bless.........


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 11 2007, 04:06 AM~7453828
> *so its forsure 16's would hit the rear deck?...correct?
> *


YES FROM EXPERIENCE 16" WILL HIT THE BACK DECK, YOU GOTTA CUT THE DECK OUT TO GET THEM IN THERE


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 08:41 PM~7464668
> *YES FROM EXPERIENCE 16" WILL HIT THE BACK DECK, YOU GOTTA CUT THE DECK OUT TO GET THEM IN THERE
> *


 put 16"s in this morning and have no problem at all..........plenty of clearance


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 11 2007, 10:18 PM~7457704
> *cut the trunk and went threw the top. my sub box will cover it all up. i also tacked the trunk pan to the bridge. for the weight of the gas tank and sub box
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA SHOW ME THAT, CAUSE THE ONLY WAY TOO DO IT IS TOO DO IT LIKE THIS, BUT I WOULD DONE DOME REPAIR WORK BEFORE I POSTED A PIC ON LIL

:uh: :uh:

HERE IS MINE STANDING 3


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE ARE MY CYLINDERS, I MIGHT BE ABLE TO DO IT IF I REMOVE MY REAR SPRINGS, WHICH I THINK I AM GONNA DO IT, BUT THE TRAVE L IS THE TRAVEL, AND DID YOU WELD THE CUPS TO THE AXLE OR BRIDGE IT LIKE YOU WERE SUPPOSED TOO DO.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 09:44 PM~7464691
> *YOU GOTTA SHOW ME THAT, CAUSE THE ONLY WAY TOO DO IT IS TOO DO IT LIKE THIS, BUT I WOULD DONE DOME REPAIR WORK BEFORE I POSTED A PIC ON LIL
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> ...


wtf r u talkin about. it's aparent u cant read. it will be covered and i don't see anything better in your pic homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 12 2007, 08:51 PM~7464752
> *wtf r u talkin about. it's aparent u cant read. it will be covered and i don't see anything better in your pic homie
> *


BULLSHIT ASIDE YOU COULD ACTUALLY TOOK SOME THIN METAL AND COVERED THE BRIDGE. I DID NOT CUT MY CAR UP, CAUSE I DID NOT WANT MY SHIT LOOKING LIKE THAT, BUT I WOULDA WELDED THAT SHIT BACK UP, USED SOME RIVETS, AND SOME SILICONE. HAVE FUN WITH A WET SUB BOX IT IS EVER RAINS


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i ain't worried about the box it will have it's water protection. and if it raining my car will be in my garage. the whole trunk will be trimmed out. i'm nowhere near done, homie. what does it matter about cutting the metal out when it will all be covered. on top of all that i still have the cut out. i ain't trippin. i would be if my setup looked like yours. don't hate on my shit when your wiring looks like shit. with different color motor vent caps. the yellow wire in mine is already gone. like i said it was temp. nice pic of your standing 3 from the bacc of the car homie :twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 09:49 PM~7464737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey dirty ,you got any pics of your bridge chain set-up?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 12 2007, 05:43 PM~7464687
> *put 16"s in this morning and have no problem at all..........plenty of clearance
> *


yo roma, so u still have 5 turns of coil in the rear? and the 16" cylinders dont hit on nothing?!?! impressive...show a pic of ur car dumped all the way in the rear and in a three wheel please...wat other adjustments did u have to do with the 16" cylinders??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 12 2007, 09:09 PM~7464906
> *i ain't worried about the box it will have it's water protection. and if it raining my car will be in my garage. the whole trunk will be trimmed out. i'm nowhere near done, homie. what does it matter about cutting the metal out when it will all be covered. on top of all that i still have the cut out. i ain't trippin. i would be if my setup looked like yours. don't hate on my shit when your wiring looks like shit. with different color motor vent caps. the yellow wire in mine is already gone. like i said it was temp. nice pic of your standing 3 from the bacc of the car homie :twak:
> *


OKAY HOW ABOUT THE SIDE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 12 2007, 09:15 PM~7464953
> *yo roma, so u still have 5 turns of coil in the rear? and the 16" cylinders dont hit on nothing?!?! impressive...show a pic of ur car dumped all the way in the rear and in a three wheel please...wat other adjustments did u have to do with the 16" cylinders??
> *


SO DO I!!!!! AND WHAT DID HE WELD HIS CUP TOO, AND HOW MANY TURNS. I CAN GET A BIT LOWER WITH MY BACK END, BUT I HAD TO CUTT MY BACK DECK OUT, AND SURE COULD NOT PUT ANY SPEAKERS BACK THERE


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 10:28 PM~7465071
> *OKAY HOW ABOUT THE SIDE
> 
> 
> ...


thats better. how many inches u gettin in that pic. u using chains or anything? and how many batts u got in the trunk?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 12 2007, 09:40 PM~7465209
> *thats better. how many inches u gettin in that pic. u using chains or anything? and how many batts u got in the trunk?
> *


6 BATTERIES, THREE PUMPS, 16" ON BOTH SIDES. ACTUALLY LIKE 15 1/4" ON THE RIGHT AND 16" ON THE LEFT. I GOTTA ADJUST MY UPPER CONTROL ARMS. I THINK I HAVE A PICTURE OF THE MEASUREMENT, I WILL TRY TO FIND IT


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

ight


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 12 2007, 09:15 PM~7464953
> *yo roma, so u still have 5 turns of coil in the rear? and the 16" cylinders dont hit on nothing?!?! impressive...show a pic of ur car dumped all the way in the rear and in a three wheel please...wat other adjustments did u have to do with the 16" cylinders??
> *


 Yes sir....5 turns in the rear.......now this is the first day I had her out on the streets.
I do need to fine tune my adjustables....and I have to install my slip this friday.
As it is right now there is plenty of clearance..I will get pics tomorrow for you bro.
I will also try and get some pics for ya from underneath as well.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 12 2007, 07:04 PM~7465462
> *Yes sir....5 turns in the rear.......now this is the first day I had her out on the streets.
> I do need to fine tune my adjustables....and I have to install my slip this friday.
> As it is right now there is plenty of clearance..I will get pics tomorrow for you bro.
> ...


nicee so u r u guna end up messing with the upper trailing arm mounts by any chance? by the way did u see ur three wheel improve? and yea that would be cool if i can see sum pics, cuz im still deciding 14" or 16" and i got about a week to decide  i jus wanna go for the best in the long run ya know, but i would mind buying extras to make the three wheel work the way its suppose to work, BUT!! one thing i dont want at all..are chainsss. cant wait for tha pics tommorow


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i had 16'' on mine with no problems at all,,,,,still had probly 3'' of clearance to rear deck,,,,had adjustable upper trailing arms,,and driveshaft shortened 1''


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 12 2007, 07:20 PM~7465625
> *i had 16'' on mine with no problems at all,,,,,still had probly 3'' of clearance to rear deck,,,,had adjustable upper trailing arms,,and driveshaft shortened 1''
> *


is that under ur project 93? i see pics of it posing in three, but i read a lil bit ahead and seen u said u had 14" cyliunders at the time, did u improve on ur three wheel? would u happen to have n e pics?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 12 2007, 08:26 PM~7465662
> *is that under ur project 93? i see pics of it posing in three, but i read a lil bit ahead and seen u said u had 14" cyliunders at the time, did u improve on ur three wheel? would u happen to have n e pics?
> *


u can see some of the later pics where i upgraded from 14's to 16's....the ones that was in the driveway was the 14's,,,,ones in the yard i beleive are 16's...with the 14's,,,same stack of springs i had in thre,,,,it would stand,,but,i had to be in the car,,and kinda gas/brake it,and turn the wheels hard towards the side u are standing on,,so it would torque up and make it stand up,,,,and hope that it stays when i let my foot off the brake after puttin it in park....with the 16's,,,i had a switchplate on the left side of dash,,,i could reach my hand in there,and stand it up ALOT easier,,,on either side,,,wheels straight and even when my wheels turned the opposite way....i had 4 pumps,and 10 batteries,reinforced rear arches too


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 12 2007, 10:20 PM~7465625
> *i had 16'' on mine with no problems at all,,,,,still had probly 3'' of clearance to rear deck,,,,had adjustable upper trailing arms,,and driveshaft shortened 1''
> *


 I am curious bro...what was the difference in your upper arm length between the 14"s and 16"s?.....What did you have them opened to?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 12 2007, 08:57 PM~7465954
> *I am curious bro...what was the difference in your upper arm length between the 14"s and 16"s?.....What did you have them opened to?
> *


i had them extended bout 2'' more than stock,,,,,it was weird tho,,,if i had them extended it would bind all the way down,which didnt bother me,,cuz my skirt would rub on pass. side,,so,i couldnt ride all the way down anyways,,,so no big deal,,but could ride locked up....it was the same with 14's and 16's....just the 16's allowed me to get my 3 wheel the way i wanted it..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Why not just get some 16" telescopics? The casing is only 8". Problem fixed....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 13 2007, 04:13 PM~7470181
> *Why not just get some 16" telescopics? The casing is only 8". Problem fixed....
> *


cause i had already done it before i thought about it :uh:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 13 2007, 12:45 PM~7470057
> *i had them extended bout 2'' more than stock,,,,,it was weird tho,,,if i had them extended it would bind all the way down,which didnt bother me,,cuz my skirt would rub on pass. side,,so,i couldnt ride all the way down anyways,,,so no big deal,,but could ride locked up....it was the same with 14's and 16's....just the 16's allowed me to get my 3 wheel the way i wanted it..
> *


did u have ur upper trailing arm mounts dropped at all?..did ur 3 wheel improve alot mroe then the 14"?? im curious bro still decidingg lol..  and same here i dont like driving my car too low, so if i have to put bigger coils in the rear i sure wouldnt mind cuz on tire rubs inside the fenders when its dumped completely


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u gotta remember too that when u figure about how much u want ur car to ride at the lowest level compensate on the coil knowin that the coil will settle after a while. i myself have a set of 2 1/2 ton coils in my rear with only 2 turns removed from them and the cars rear sits stock height. so if u were to drive passed my car you would even think it was lifted since it sits all stock here is a pic of it dump all teh way out. the clearance i have between the fender and wheel is about 6 to 8 inches. not the greatest pic to depict the height but its all i got for now.


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

where you get your telescopics at? gotta try those .. .


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 12 2007, 06:43 PM~7464687
> *put 16"s in this morning and have no problem at all..........plenty of clearance
> *


yo roma, n e new pics of ur car wit ur 16" cylinders?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@Mar 18 2007, 09:49 PM~7504184
> *where you get your telescopics at?  gotta try those .. .
> *


you can get sum of those from pro hopper.. ucan check out thier website.. www.prohopper.com


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

did you do your upgrade yet cadi?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

i will on wed. i will take pictures and post of the new trailing arms n pump n cylinders and hopefully i will be able to take a pic of it posing three wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettocomission (Jun 17, 2006)

you guys that ran 16'z were they top port cylinders or side ports im going to get some off my homeboy but was just wondering what y'all was running on the big bodies


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

top port, but u can use an elbow fitting, got my parts i needed from pro hopper today! thanx pro hopper, had everything in stocked also..ill post up pics of it with adjustables and 16" cylinders in the rear..


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

oh yea, how much should i have the adjustable trailing arms extended? with 16" cylinders


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

okay i got my 16" cylinders with the 3rd pump isntalled for 2 pumps to the rear and the adjustable upper trailing arms...for sum reason its not lifting or dumping or doing anything into a three wheel, and i got about 4 1/2 turn of coils...im not sure how many tons they are tho? ...so how much are the adjustables suppose to be opened up? or wat could it be?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

FOR A SLIP YOKE, I ONLY PAID 100BUCKS , THEN TO SHORTEN THE SHAFT I PAID 125


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

do u guys think the coils are too strong in the rear and the rear is not enough weight to compress the springs in the rear? so it wont let it go into a three..and i even tried picking up the front corner and pushing down on tha opposite rear corner and nuthing? im guessing its the springs??


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

YEAH ITS YOUR SPRINGS, RUN SOME SOFTY ONES LIKE REDS PRE CUTS OR CUT THE PRE-EXISTING ONES DOWN A BIT IF YOU WANNA 3 WHEEL IT :biggrin: 

HOPPIN KEEP EM STIFF IN THE BACK 3.5 ON UP AND TRY TO RUN 4 TURNS ON UP


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

here is my 3 with 14 in" cylinders (18")


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

ok now i know it cant be the coils cuz i switched my passenger rear coil with sum lil 3 turn coil so it cant be that?..ciould it be that the adjustables are extended too much? wat is a good size from factory for 16" cylidners to pose three wheel?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

n e one?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Mar 31 2007, 03:09 PM~7591480
> *n e one?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 31 2007, 03:21 PM~7591513
> *:dunno:
> *


ttt


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

This is with pre cut 2 1/2 tons in the rear........not the highest....but these are only 12" cylinders. (And my girl ...who was driving.... was afraid to lock it up higher :uh: )...
It will stand about the same with 12"s. Hell......I have three wheeled it wih 8"s in the rear before...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

i shortened my trailing arms almost stock lenght and for sum reason it started to pose a lil three wheel..and before when the adjustables were open it wasnt doing it? why is that??


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

roma check ur pm!


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

What are all you fleetwood drivers running 4 ur rear coils? I'am look'n for a smooth ride...No accums, strait coils? Our streets are raggity in Chicago so keep that in mind :biggrin:


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

sup caddi i see you on ... how's your ride comin along? and i would say one and a half turns ... with accums. to the rear can't go wrong with that!


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

watup showmaSter yup the cadi is comin out pretty good, added the third pump and adjustables bigger cylinders, but im still tryin to figure out why my cadi wont pose a high three wheel, it barely even poses ,im still tryin to find out wat would be the best to extend the adjustable trailing arms for 16" cylinders?? other then that, the cadi is good,ill take pcis of it soon!..and the setup also..


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

http://i9.tinypic.com/2hok4r6.jpg this is wit 18's I will post pics of it layed


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

sorry for the pics but I don't know how to work this computer, any way that was right after paint, wit the 18's layed and standing.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

is that a chain bridge ?


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya I got chains to hold the rear steady for lock up while hoppin but they are way lose on three, In a caddy done properly you shouldn't need chains. Also that is a two pump setup standing three. :biggrin: :0


----------

